# SPider Mites Late into flowering PLEASE HELP!!



## wikkedsun (Nov 4, 2007)

im on week 7 of flowering and have 2 more weeks to go my colas are looking great but i went into my grow room and found spider mites on a lot of my plants!!!! what can i do? i wipped the webs of and didnt spray with anything i was going to un hook my c02 tank and open it up around the plants directly hitting them with a spray of cold c02. any other suggestions PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE help/ im running an aerojet system with 6 1000 watts.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 4, 2007)

wikkedsun said:
			
		

> im on week 7 of flowering and have 2 more weeks to go my colas are looking great but i went into my grow room and found spider mites on a lot of my plants!!!! what can i do? i wipped the webs of and didnt spray with anything i was going to un hook my c02 tank and open it up around the plants directly hitting them with a spray of cold c02. any other suggestions PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE help/ im running an aerojet system with 6 1000 watts.


 
this is the best solution to your problem... you have to get yourself some ladybugs... A WHOLE LOT of them... and that will solve your problem without damaging your crop.... you will end up with dead ladybugs in your pot once you crop out, but that's no big deal - just b sure to remove them before you smoke.

it's not expensive, btw, either....:woohoo:


----------



## passtheswag (Nov 4, 2007)

we used iso alcohol and water sprayed the heck out of em 4 3 days  all mites died never to be seen again!!!!!!!!!! i hope


----------



## wikkedsun (Nov 4, 2007)

will iso alcohol damage buds or the flavor? that doesnt seem like a good idea to spray alcohol on them but i could be wrong. wouldnt water wash away some thc or something? if not thanks for the advice. im also going to get lady bugs


----------



## Hick (Nov 4, 2007)

thc is not water soluble. Iso will break down thc, but misting, spraying w/ 50/50 iso water mix, causes no significant damage. Concentrate your efforts to the underside of the leaves, theres where your highest concentration of pests will be.
  If you're setup w/ c02, you can shut down all venting and flood the room to a level higher than the  mites can survive in. 
  I've never used c02, so can't help w/ concentration. But whatever method you decide to use, apply it everyday for the next 2 weeks. 
 If you get ladybugs, "DON'T" use any other methods that will kill your "beneficials". Ladybugs, however, are not mite eaters by nature. They only feed on them if there are no other food sources. 
  There are "beneficials" that are specifically for mites.
  Searching the forum, should produce their name/types, along with a great deal of other information on them.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 4, 2007)

white flies are a @$#%[email protected]%@ i hate the damned things, hope all goes well for you in your last 2 critical weeks.


dc


----------



## mendo local (Nov 4, 2007)

Ladybugs are useless if you have a bad infestation. Get some Azatrol from a local hydro shop and hit the undersides of the leaves. I had em bad like that too. Had to use a little shop vac on the plants every few days to remove what i could.  good luck with it


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 4, 2007)

well you have a problem, if you were in veg i'd tell u to get em with water and a bit of soap.


----------



## SFC (Nov 4, 2007)

If you can seal the room flood it with CO2. Keep doing it every day , keep the room sealed for a minimum of 30 minutes. Maybe even 60


----------



## NeonBlack (Nov 4, 2007)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> this is the best solution to your problem... you have to get yourself some ladybugs... A WHOLE LOT of them... and that will solve your problem without damaging your crop.... you will end up with dead ladybugs in your pot once you crop out, but that's no big deal - just b sure to remove them before you smoke.
> 
> it's not expensive, btw, either....:woohoo:



Ladybugs are actually completely useless against mites.  They are really only good for an aphid infestation, although for pure sadistic pleasure I prefer a parasitic wasp for that purpose. For mites, there are a number of different predatory mites that are available, and even one very tiny beetle.  For those further interested in biological control methods, I would suggest checking out: hxxp://www.greenmethods.com 

As for the original question, I'm afraid that with only two weeks to go there is precious little that you can do to rid yourself of the mites.  If I were you, I would go through the garden and wipe down the tops and especially the undersides of every single leaf you can with a weak soap solution (to aid in getting everything off of the leaves, not so much to kill them as you would for aphids).  I would do this every single day that you can until harvest.  Unfortunately I think at this point that is the only way that you are going to be able to knock back their population in any significant way.  I know that with a garden that size that is a lot to ask, and honestly you will never get them all as you cannot go and clean out between the nooks and crannies of the buds of course, but that is your only real hope aside from nasty pesticides.


----------



## wikkedsun (Nov 5, 2007)

mendo local said:
			
		

> Ladybugs are useless if you have a bad infestation. Get some Azatrol from a local hydro shop and hit the undersides of the leaves. I had em bad like that too. Had to use a little shop vac on the plants every few days to remove what i could.  good luck with it



would Azatrol damage bud quality or taste? i can use it with 2 weeks and less to go? thank u for all of ur answers


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Nov 5, 2007)

> If you can seal the room flood it with CO2. Keep doing it every day , keep the room sealed for a minimum of 30 minutes. Maybe even 60



Doesnt high concentrations of C02 burn the plants similiar to nute burn? I remember reading somehting about burn damage somewhere, can't find it now.


----------



## SFC (Nov 5, 2007)

Yes, it does Unsleep, but the damage is less than spidermites, so the tradeoff is worth it.


----------



## Hick (Nov 5, 2007)

wikkedsun said:
			
		

> would Azatrol damage bud quality or taste? i can use it with 2 weeks and less to go? thank u for all of ur answers



*"I"* wouldn't apply any chemical insecticide/miticide on _flowering_ plants that I planned to consume.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 5, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> *"I"* wouldn't apply any chemical insecticide/miticide on _flowering_ plants that I planned to consume.


 
no doubt, Hick... a good way to think about it is... would you smoke something that was soaking in chemicals used to kill stuff?

not me! 

I wanna get high from the plant, not the crap u put on it to kill bugs....


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 5, 2007)

aye i think i saw on discovery they've determined to much co2 will stop the growth completely? i dont remember, either that or it made the over all quality and wholesomeness of the plant crappy... i might have to look that up


----------



## Dr.Greenbud (Nov 6, 2009)

If you can, use the cold weather against them, open a window and try to keep the room as cool/cold as possible, mites won't reproduce in temps under 60 or so.
Also switch up your treatments, one day use alcohol/water mix, then 2 days later use safers soap (or a similar product ), then 2 days later use a mix of 3-5 tablespoons hot sauce/ 2-3 spoons of garlic powder and 8-10 drops of dawn dish liquid and the rest water in a spray bottle, use all these plus the cold weather and you'll have the results i do, no mites!
See my thread in the sick plants section titled " is it too late, spider mites".
Hope this helps, good luck with the borg.


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 6, 2009)

"http://cgi.ebay.com.au/PREDATOR-MITE-PERSIMILUS-FOR-CONTROL-OF-SPIDER-MITE_W0QQitemZ220444812928QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAU_Seed_Starting_Hydroponics?hash=item335388e680"]Get some of these from a local supplier


----------



## DonJones (Nov 6, 2009)

IF you aren't adverse to the use of tobacco products, you can apply nicotonic (sic) acid right up to harvest.  You should be able to find it at most GOOD garden shops. It is completely organic; the active ingredient in nicotine extracts and was the standard commercial pesticide before DDT was invented.

It should kill just about any insect that won't live off of tobacco.


----------



## 3rdbase (Nov 6, 2009)

azamat good up until harvest..


----------



## fishcabo (Nov 8, 2009)

Make sure you clean your room to surgery room status after you harvest.  I actually spray any clones I bring in from the outside with pyrethrin which is not kind to mites.  The amount that gets on the plants is insignificant come harvest.  All it takes is two bugs.


----------

